# New Yard Sale Finds



## Jonnycrush (Jul 25, 2021)

I normally don’t find anything at yard sales, but made up for it yesterday. Picked up quite a few interesting bottles at really reasonable price.
Small Javex bottle
Art Deco bottles,
61/2oz green Vess dry
7 oz America Dry 
10 oz Shorty Beverages of Toronto 
2-10oz kist (one slightly different) 
Some Mae West orange crush which are condition upgrades of what I have all ready
30oz Amico Quality Beverages bottled out of Quebec.
30oz paper label Gurd’s kola-dry
The bottom reads Charles gurd & co, Montreal. 
I have seen many Gurds ginger ale bottles and a few other flavours, but not  kola-dry. From what I have researched it’s from the late 20’s. I paper is not in the greatest shape.
Any more information or Value on this bottle would be Great.
Hope you enjoyed my finds!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 25, 2021)

Some nice finds there!  What's the deco bottle to the left of the Shorty?  Is that the America Dry?  I don't remember seeing that one before.  The Gurd's Kola-Dry is interesting too, I've never seen that one either.  I can't imagine it's too common.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jul 25, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Some nice finds there!  What's the deco bottle to the left of the Shorty?  Is that the America Dry?  I don't remember seeing that one before.  The Gurd's Kola-Dry is interesting too, I've never seen that one either.  I can't imagine it's too common.


Yes, America Dry. It’s not in the greatest shape, but it’s shape is really neat. The gurds is the most interesting to me. Can’t find much on it, except a small newspaper ad.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> Yes, America Dry. It’s not in the greatest shape, but it’s shape is really neat. The gurds is the most interesting to me. Can’t find much on it, except a small newspaper ad.


Yeah I always pick up older labeled sodas like that, a lot of them are very hard to find if not unique.  I know Gurd's had all sorts of different beverages over the years as well, they were very prolific with coming out with different flavours.  A lot of their labels have been posted on that Montreal historical photos Facebook group but I searched and couldn't find this one.
The America Dry is likely a good one too, Canadian deco sodas which in original designs rather than the standard generic designs used by many bottlers aren't that common.


----------



## RCO (Jul 25, 2021)

i haven't found many bottles at yard sales the last couple of years , seems to be less sales since covid and rarely any old stuff

not sure I've seen the America dry before , is it Canadian ? what markings are on the bottom


----------



## embe (Jul 25, 2021)

nice finds


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 25, 2021)

RCO said:


> i haven't found many bottles at yard sales the last couple of years , seems to be less sales since covid and rarely any old stuff
> 
> not sure I've seen the America dry before , is it Canadian ? what markings are on the bottom


They all came back suddenly this weekend where I am.  Not sure what changed but it was more sales than I've seen since two summers ago.  Didn't find any bottles yesterday but I did do pretty well for records, which are another thing I collect.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jul 25, 2021)

RCO said:


> i haven't found many bottles at yard sales the last couple of years , seems to be less sales since covid and rarely any old stuff
> 
> not sure I've seen the America dry before , is it Canadian ? what markings are on the bottom


I normally never find anything old at yard sales, but got lucky this time. I do believe it’s Canadian. The bottle says America Dry of Canada co. As for a makers mark, it’s an capital A with the word Dry under it and a empty triangle under that. I still haven’t found any information on it, but still looking.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 25, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> I normally never find anything old at yard sales, but got lucky this time. I do believe it’s Canadian. The bottle says America Dry of Canada co. As for a makers mark, it’s an capital A with the word Dry under it and a empty triangle under that. I still haven’t found any information on it, but still looking.


The triangle is probably Consumers Glass, it should have a C in the middle but it may be too faint to see or left off for some reason.  The A Dry is just a way for the company to easily identify their bottles when inverted, which I think typically happened at some point in the refilling process since in those days it was a common practice for bottlers to put an initial on the base.


----------



## RCO (Jul 25, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> They all came back suddenly this weekend where I am.  Not sure what changed but it was more sales than I've seen since two summers ago.  Didn't find any bottles yesterday but I did do pretty well for records, which are another thing I collect.



they've been terrible here so far this year , some weekends barely any and even when there is some the sales literally have nothing 

all the bigger community /charity sales were called off due to covid so just smaller ones at single homes 

I sometimes do find random things I don't typically collect but not this year


----------



## RCO (Jul 25, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> I normally never find anything old at yard sales, but got lucky this time. I do believe it’s Canadian. The bottle says America Dry of Canada co. As for a makers mark, it’s an capital A with the word Dry under it and a empty triangle under that. I still haven’t found any information on it, but still looking.



for sure Canadian if it says America dry of Canada co . that wording wouldn't of been used on bottles from the states or anywhere else . 

not sure of the exact year America dry started being bottled in Canada but its likely from there earlier years based on design/look


----------



## mrosman (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi Johnnycrush.... the absolute authority on Quebec soda bottles is Johnny Dufresne... he has the most fantastic collection you can imagine, filling a barn!!  I am sure he can help you on the Gurds, Amico etc... He is writing a book on these.... his email  johncdufresne@gmail.com     Use my name, Michael and remind him that I liked Orange Crush.. good luck.


----------



## willong (Jul 28, 2021)

My own interest in bottles, empty ones at least, was spurred by the notion that the antique ones were individually hand-crafted in a less sophisticated era. The outrageous claims and the variety of fanciful product names combined with inventive shapes and embossing furthered that interest.

Though not handmade, the Art Deco sodas certainly tick the latter boxes for me. In my opinion, they are eye candy!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jul 28, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> I normally don’t find anything at yard sales, but made up for it yesterday. Picked up quite a few interesting bottles at really reasonable price.
> Small Javex bottle
> Art Deco bottles,
> 61/2oz green Vess dry
> ...


This past weekend I found 2 yard sales that led me to some awesome insulators, Avon glass pieces & old bottles. It was like it was meant to be yard selling type of day & I nvr go yard selling. And both places the guys told me of old dump sites & places to look for bottles plus where old bottling companies use to be. I was shocked to say the least. They were happy to tell me. One of the old guys was shocked that I asked if he had old bottles which he didn't have out, but took me to his garages loft & he said, " You are the first person in all my years of holding garage sales who has asked if I had old bottles & you are a young pup!" At 41 I guess I am hahaha. It was a good day out. I brought home some great glass & both guys told me of many places to look. They respected my deep interest & were shocked I knew a lot about collecting as well. I'm going back Friday & buying a box of insulators off one of the guys. I think I'm going to do more yard selling hahaha


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jul 29, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Hi Johnnycrush.... the absolute authority on Quebec soda bottles is Johnny Dufresne... he has the most fantastic collection you can imagine, filling a barn!!  I am sure he can help you on the Gurds, Amico etc... He is writing a book on these.... his email  johncdufresne@gmail.com     Use my name, Michael and remind him that I liked Orange Crush.. good luck.


Hello Michael, Thanks for that contact. I will definitely reach out to Johnny for some information about these Quebec sodas.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jul 29, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> This past weekend I found 2 yard sales that led me to some awesome insulators, Avon glass pieces & old bottles. It was like it was meant to be yard selling type of day & I nvr go yard selling. And both places the guys told me of old dump sites & places to look for bottles plus where old bottling companies use to be. I was shocked to say the least. They were happy to tell me. One of the old guys was shocked that I asked if he had old bottles which he didn't have out, but took me to his garages loft & he said, " You are the first person in all my years of holding garage sales who has asked if I had old bottles & you are a young pup!" At 41 I guess I am hahaha. It was a good day out. I brought home some great glass & both guys told me of many places to look. They respected my deep interest & were shocked I knew a lot about collecting as well. I'm going back Friday & buying a box of insulators off one of the guys. I think I'm going to do more yard selling hahaha


Hi SKS.TUSC…That’s awesome that you made contacts like that a yard sale of all places. I’m think they were very appreciative of someone that took a great deal of interest of one of there passions, especially being a young pup lol. I to being a young pup(39) don’t meet to many younger than I  that are interested or care about old antiques/bottles etc. I hope my luck for yard sales continue as I plan to stop at a few this weekend.


----------



## mrosman (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi JohnnyCrush.... did you ever reach John Dufresne?  If you did, would like to know if you got great help. Michael


----------



## Jonnycrush (Aug 14, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Hi JohnnyCrush.... did you ever reach John Dufresne?  If you did, would like to know if you got great help. Michael


Hi Michael, 
I just reached out to John Dufresene the other day and when I hear back from him I will let you know. 
John


----------



## Jonnycrush (Aug 15, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> Hi Michael,
> I just reached out to John Dufresene the other day and when I hear back from him I will let you know.
> John





mrosman said:


> Hi JohnnyCrush.... did you ever reach John Dufresne?  If you did, would like to know if you got great help. Michael


Hi Michael, 
Been in contact with John this weekend, not long after I posted the last message. He had some great information. 
The amico bottle is from the 50-60’s and is very common in his area. 
The history of the gurds company dates back to the 1800. Which I found quite amazing. It’s an uncommon bottle for sure. We are actually in the process of make a trade for the Gurds bottle. 
Thanks for that contact, very much appreciated 
Regards John


----------

